# graphic annunciators vs. LCD text annunciators for f/a's



## cheyer (Feb 26, 2010)

I know the pros and cons between the two....I haven't found code language requiring one over the other. Anyone know if such code language exists?


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 26, 2010)

Re: graphic annunciators vs. LCD text annunciators for f/a's

Not me


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 26, 2010)

Re: graphic annunciators vs. LCD text annunciators for f/a's

Smoke control panels in Section 909.16 sort of infers one.  Otherwise, unless there is a local amendment, I do not know of a requirement.


----------

